# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Toponymie française - French names

## Yul

Gallish, latin, germanic, norse, basque... French places names take their origins from a lot of very old languages... I'm interested in those etymologies, so if somebody needs help in order to create inspired french regional names for their cities, I would be pleased to help him. 
Just ask me here!

----------


## DrWho42

i'm sure you'll be quite helpful to this community, especially with mapmakers' historical maps!

----------


## ThomasR

Bienvenue !

I love this approach. On Twitter I follow a PhD student in classic literature by the name of Hugo Blanchet who does an amazing job about ethymology.

Et les français sont vraiment les rats de ce forum, toujours plus nombreux et invidangeables  :Wink: 

I look forward to seeing some of your maps.

Cheers !

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

« Invidangeables ». 👀 I can see you're a fellow neologiser!

----------


## ThomasR

I prefer "barbarism" to "neologism" but it might be a bad case of "8all breaking habit"  :Smile:  Bienvenue Eowyn!

----------


## ItemPouch

I'm very interested in root words and dictionaries...especially root word dictionaries.

I currently have a compendium of Latin, Greek, Anglo-Saxin and Old Norse roots and definitions which are very helpful when naming things.

If you could recommend sources for roots or dictionaries in other languages, that'd be great for my compendium. What currently interests me is Gaelic, German, Amharic and Russian.

----------

